# ------EXPLOSIVE CUSTOM SUSPENSIONS------------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26970-westsidenickie.html CONTACT WESTSIDENICKIE


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

looks good


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

Good dude right there :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks ill post more pics also if u need anything fill free to get at spookie


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

Basic set up 2250 installed


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

westsidenickie said:


> Basic set up 2250 installed
> 
> 
> View attachment 438935


Glad to see you still getting it in homie. Good person to do business with.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


lo flo-rida said:


> looks good


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:h5:


westsidenickie said:


> Thanks ill post more pics also if u need anything fill free to get at spookie


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ive bought a few chrome misc parts n they were pretty good.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Wat r u charging for uppers and lowers on a 63 chrome molded extended


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

:nicoderm: *Nice work ...*


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

What's up nickie, Ray from ROYAL HYDRAULIC off of Mill st. Looking good. Going to have some parts that need to be chomed pretty soon. Ill hit you up soon. A-arms and a rack.


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

bigdoughnuts said:


> What's up nickie, Ray from ROYAL HYDRAULIC off of Mill st. Looking good. Going to have some parts that need to be chomed pretty soon. Ill hit you up soon. A-arms and a rack.


Kool hit, hope your staying busy its tax time...stack them chips


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh yea. That's why I got stuff to be chromed. Ill be calling you soon bro.


----------



## hydromaniacs (Aug 8, 2005)

price for the axle? for g-body v6 ??


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

Pm and prices send.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Great prices too:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouS PINK (Dec 24, 2004)

I NEED FOR IMPALA 1968 RAG WTB FRONT ALL CHROME
- upper extend a-arms (3 1\4)
- lower a-arms
- link kit + tie rod end 
- all the driving rods 
- stearing box

BACK ALL CHROME
- lower molded traling arm with powerballs
- upper boxed trailing arm 
- meabe differencial not sure 
Pm price thx​


----------



## 88wagon (Jul 16, 2011)

looking for a price on some upper and lower a arms for 1988 caprice


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TtT


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

how much for uppers and lowers and all the front steering on an gbody?


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Psycho631 said:


> Great prices too:thumbsup:


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sup Homies


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

there's ur arms spookie


----------



## GONE TIP'N (Nov 15, 2009)

westsidenickie said:


> there's ur arms spookie
> View attachment 453224
> View attachment 453224


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

westsidenickie said:


> there's ur arms spookie
> View attachment 453224
> View attachment 453224


TTT


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

How much for the full undercarriage on a 65 Impala? Triple Plated??? Time Frame?????
Upper & Lower A-Arms
All the Linkage & Tie Rods & Bolts
Cross Member
Rear End
Rear Stabilizer Bar
Rear Control Arms


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

good dude to do bussiness with:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn, i was hopeing to see cars with exploding suspension! LOL
But A1 work.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

long over due nicki hey i sent you a pm


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Some of chrome ive gotten from Nicki. Just waiting on the rest to come in.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

What's good homie....


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Wit up nickie. Need some uppers and lowers ext 1 1/4" chrome molded and reinforced for 94 fleetwood, pm me price.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


dogbonekustoms said:


> Damn, i was hopeing to see cars with exploding suspension! LOL
> But A1 work.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here caprice from.explosive


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rack.for elcamino Explosive


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Explosive rides


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Pixs


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Customer rack setup and painted batteries explosive


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

how much for some molded upper and lower a arms for 1976 caprice front and back and some upper and lower arms hit me up 3617287787


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

bump:boink:


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Bump for the homie !


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:fool2:


westsidenickie said:


> View attachment 514689


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

westsidenickie said:


> View attachment 514689


Nice work bro !!!


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

how much for G-body door hinges shipped to 98277?


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just want to say Thanks Nick for the Fuckin Sick & BadAss reinforced,molded & Triple Show Chromed upper & lower control arms u did for my Lac. 110% satisfied. We will be doing more business in the feature. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

whats good Nickie glad so your still making moves, good dude bought plenty of g body chrome zero problems!


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

777 said:


> Just want to say Thanks Nick for the Fuckin Sick & BadAss reinforced,molded & Triple Show Chromed upper & lower control arms u did for my Lac. 110% satisfied. We will be doing more business in the feature. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## 777 (Jul 26, 2011)

westsidenickie said:


> Thanks homie


:biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

_TTMFT:machinegun:_


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

Ttt grand news coming soon


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

westsidenickie said:


> Ttt grand news coming soon


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Do have a front sway bar and rad. cover for 87 regal.. Lmk $$


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

DAmn Nickie will you stop killing them


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

westsidenickie said:


> Ttt grand news coming soon


----------



## westsidenickie (Mar 13, 2007)

Almost there


----------



## sharks80cutlass (Feb 23, 2012)

TTT just stopped by the shop today!:thumbsup:


----------

